# AI Dosage & Gyno...Feedback Please



## Runner22 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm near the end of wk 3 of the below cycle and surprising to me, I have nipple sensitivity and have been battling water retention (retaining one day and dehydration the next).  I think I'm doing all the right things, but I would think this would be more under control than it is, especially the sensitivity.  Although, I've had issues with gyno in the past, but never used an AI.  

wk 1-4...40mg GP Dbol
wk 1-8...500mg GP TestE
wk 1-8 & PCT...12.5mg GP Aromasin ED (switched to EOD for a while, but back to ED)

Also, I started taking 40mg GP Nolva and plan to taper to 20mgs for a week or until sensitivity is gone.  Is a little sensitivity normal?

I was planning a blood test for next week to see if my AI dosage was too high, but apparently not.  Maybe I should switch to 25mg ED?  Seems like a lot for what I'm running, no?  Thoughts...suggestions?  What other info do you need?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

Try 25 ED see if it helps..could be under dosed AI or your estrogen levels are really high...good luck bro!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 27, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I'm near the end of wk 3 of the below cycle and surprising to me, I have nipple sensitivity and have been battling water retention (retaining one day and dehydration the next). I think I'm doing all the right things, but I would think this would be more under control than it is, especially the sensitivity. Although, I've had issues with gyno in the past, but never used an AI.
> 
> wk 1-4...40mg GP Dbol
> wk 1-8...500mg GP TestE
> ...


 
What's your status?  Did you up the dose to 25mg ed?


----------



## Runner22 (Feb 27, 2011)

I sure did...I changed my does to 25mg ED and I added Nolva at 40mg for a few days.  I'll probably continue at 20 mgs of Nolva for a week, but as of this morning I noticed the sensitivity to already be deminishing.  Happy for that!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks bro, I actually have some flare up too... at a lower dose of test than you.  

I'm on liquid Aromasin and just took 40mg of nolva last night in addition... I think I'm going to follow a very similar attack plan as you.

Good luck


----------



## Runner22 (Feb 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks bro, I actually have some flare up too... at a lower dose of test than you.
> 
> I'm on liquid Aromasin and just took 40mg of nolva last night in addition... I think I'm going to follow a very similar attack plan as you.
> 
> Good luck


 
Are you also running a Dbol kickstart?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 27, 2011)

No, just Primo and Test...

Test Prop @ about 80mg eod and I just added the Test Enth at 125mg eod(about 437mg/week) a few days ago.

Once the prop is out I'd like to continue @ 500mg of each Test and Primo/week.

Just trying to get estro under control since I'm apparently gyno prone.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well...

Today was the 3rd day running nolva at 40mg/day and aromasin at 20mg/day and I'm f**king shot... I have to believe my estro is wayyyy down.  

Going to drop down to 20mg of nolva for a couple days then 10mg for a couple days to see what happens.  If I still feel like this I'll have to start dropping the aromasin dose slightly too.


----------



## Runner22 (Feb 28, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Well...
> 
> Today was the 3rd day running nolva at 40mg/day and aromasin at 20mg/day and I'm f**king shot... I have to believe my estro is wayyyy down.
> 
> Going to drop down to 20mg of nolva for a couple days then 10mg for a couple days to see what happens. If I still feel like this I'll have to start dropping the aromasin dose slightly too.


 
Today is my 3rd as well and although my energy levels are down a bit (also fighting a minor cold/ sinus infection), my sensitivity is completely gone and my water rentention issues seem to have balanced out.  I'm going to continue my aromasin at 25mgs, but reduce the Nolva to 20mg for a few more days and then stop it all together.  Next week, I'll be off the dbol and may consider backing down the aromasin again, but will wait to see how my estro looks on my blood test.  I don't want to keep pushing my estro up and down. 

Hope things get better for you!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 28, 2011)

The exemestane is a great ai to run while on cycle, works great and should definitely help stop gyno problems.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 28, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Today is my 3rd as well and although my energy levels are down a bit (also fighting a minor cold/ sinus infection), my sensitivity is completely gone and my water rentention issues seem to have balanced out. I'm going to continue my aromasin at 25mgs, but reduce the Nolva to 20mg for a few more days and then stop it all together. Next week, I'll be off the dbol and may consider backing down the aromasin again, but will wait to see how my estro looks on my blood test. I don't want to keep pushing my estro up and down.
> 
> Hope things get better for you!


 
Low estrogen can lead to a weakened immune system... keep me posted on you lab results.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got my blood work done today and should have the lab results next week or sooner.  The last two days I've felt like crap.  I don't know if my low energy levels are from a cold or all fucking I've done with my estro.  In any case, my gyno/ sensitivity is in check - that's the good news.  Anyway...I'm very curious to see the results and will post them up.

Also, I'm going to start antibiotics on friday to combat the sinus infection.  I've always heard this was not a good thing while on cycle, but all the research I've done leads me to believe otherwise.  Any opinions on this?


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 8, 2011)

curious to how it worked out for you guys, did you get gyno under control?


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> curious to how it worked out for you guys, did you get gyno under control?


 
My gyno is under control (probably due to the Nolva), but my AI is not working at 25 mg per day. I received my results yetserday and my E2 is 165.  This is 2.5x higher than the normal high range.  Really dissapointed!  Either my Aromasin is fake or under dosed.  I'm going to bump it up another 12.5 mgs and take a blood test next week.  If its not under control  by then, I'm going to order from another company.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for updating us, I'm currently running 500/week of test E and am on aromasin.  I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow and I'll let you know how it is.  If it's good, I'll recommend the place I got it.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> thanks for updating us, I'm currently running 500/week of test E and am on aromasin. I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow and I'll let you know how it is. If it's good, I'll recommend the place I got it.


 
Thanks!  Appreciate it...


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, I just got my blood results, it only took one day and got them via email.  I used lef.org.  The Estradiol test was $44.

My Estradiol was 27.2.

I got the results in my third week of running test E at 500/week.  I was running Adex .5 EOD for the first week, then bumped it to ED the second week because of gyno paranoia.  Then more paranoia set in and I switched to aromasin at 12.5 EOD for the third week.  If you PM me (I cant PM yet), I'll share where I got them from, I don't want to get in trouble for revealing sources.  They have been recommended on here, but their not a sponsor.  A mod even commented that their stuff might be a little overdosed, which I have no problem with since i do bloodwork.  And their cheaper than the sponsor.  I'm very pleased cause I'm very gyno prone.  I think I'll continue to run aromasin 12.5 ED for 2 more weeks and recheck.

Just my thoughts on psychological gyno.  Many times I experienced twinges, periodic itches, and a slight feeling of fullness in my nipples.  I now know that it was just my head fuckin with me.  It got so bad that I started taking nolva at 20mg/day.  Luckily I can drop the nolva now.

I hope this helps, please keep me posted on how it works out for you, it's threads like this that really help people out.  Too often I see people scared shitless, asking for help and when they get it, they don't follow up and let people know if it worked out or not.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 12, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Alright, I just got my blood results, it only took one day and got them via email. I used lef.org. The Estradiol test was $44.
> 
> My Estradiol was 27.2.
> 
> ...


 
I'm really glad to hear it's working out for you.  I'm with ya on the psychological gyno, but for good reason.  About 15 years ago, I did develop a samll amount of tissue under one of my nipples.  It's hardly noticeable unless my BF gets above 14%, which isn't very often.  I'm anxious to learn what AI your using and will send you a PM.

In the meantime, I've bumped up my dosage to 50mg ED and getting my E2 retested on Monday.  That will confirm whether or it's fake or just underdosed.  Thank GOD my nolva worked when I need it.  In any case, there's a sponsor who will have some explaiing to do.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, good to hear that  nolva alone will work.  I still can't pm you to  return your pm but I have been able to do some good research with researchstop products.
Their aromasin is much cheaper then the sponsors too.  
Keep me posted on  how your blood work turns out.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 12, 2011)

was the nolva and aromasin from same company?


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 12, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> was the nolva and aromasin from same company?


 

Yes - everthing I have came from the same place.  Some of it good, some of it...no so much.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 12, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey, good to hear that nolva alone will work. I still can't pm you to return your pm but I have been able to do some good research with researchstop products.
> Their aromasin is much cheaper then the sponsors too.
> Keep me posted on how your blood work turns out.


 
Thanks - I'll check it out!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Yes - everthing I have came from the same place. Some of it good, some of it...no so much.


 
Mind me asking what place(pm if you like).... I feel like my gyno flare is under control for the most part myself but I've questioned the quality of liquid ancillaries.

Taking 25mg of aromasin and 10mg of nolva ed right now.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 12, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Mind me asking what place(pm if you like).... I feel like my gyno flare is under control for the most part myself but I've questioned the quality of liquid ancillaries.
> 
> Taking 25mg of aromasin and 10mg of nolva ed right now.


 
Just sent you a PM...


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way dick dog this forum is for research chemicals, not bitch tit complaining! Post in a relevant forum and stock to the topic please


----------



## G3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to shit on you Tox but research chemicals are what stop gyno. If his AI stuff is bunk, it would be nice if we all know.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 13, 2011)

X2
It's a serious offense to produce underdosed or bunk research chems and it should be discussed.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

my fav AI is Aromasin.  Run it 12.5mg eod on most..wonderful stuff imo


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> X2
> It's a serious offense to produce underdosed or bunk research chems and it should be discussed.


 
Let's disucss...My labs arrived and I happy to say that my E2 has gone from 165 to 21 (well in range).  What I'm not too happy say is that my AI is only 50% effective at the normal prescribed dosage (25mgED).  Anyhow, at least it works, which I could tell because my energy levels have returned to normal and my mood seems much better.  Anyway, I will continue at 50mg ED until I finish my PCT.

Side note...my original AI order took nearly 7 weeks and I requested a reship.  I ended up receiving both and I gues it's poetic justice, since it's only 50% effective and I require twice the amount to have the same effect.

Peace - Out!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 21, 2011)

I really appreciate you updating us on the results.  It's also nice to know that you didn't get bunk shit.  
I just bumped my aromasin from 12.5 EOD to 12.5 ED for four days and my E2 went from 27 to 19 and I felt like total crap at 19.  So, either my stuff is dosed correctly and yours isn't, or I'm just very responsive to aromasin.  I find it hard to believe that anyone would need 50 mg of aromasin ED to keep E2 levels down.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2011)

how are you guys going aboout getting lab tests?  are you really telling your dr the deal or what?


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 21, 2011)

go to lef.org, the estradiol test is $44, they send you the form in the mail, you take it to any labcorp lab (they're everywhere).  I get my results emailed to me in 24 hours.  no doctor needed, completely discreet.


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 22, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> how are you guys going aboout getting lab tests? are you really telling your dr the deal or what?


 
I don't disclose anything to my Dr and you can prepay for just about any bloodwork you choose.  The below site is fairly reasonable for individual tests or combos and you can have your blood drawn at any Labcorp.  Results take a day or two (depending on the test) and you can get your results on line and they will also mail you a copy.

www.healthcheckusa.com
Total T, Free T & E2 for $126 (With 10% discount code - STTM10).


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 22, 2011)

sweet!  thanks guys


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 22, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> sweet! thanks guys


 
BTW...healthcheck will email the Labcorp form within 24 hours.


----------

